# a NYC snowboarder?



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

Yo,

I have always been a skier and then I realized that I need to come over the bright side.
Wanted to introduce myself around here and find out whats up. 

Im going to NYU, but i just bought some season passes to camelback mountain in PA.

I just bought burton charger 152. Is that even a good board to start on? I probably should have asked that before I bought it. lol.

Anyways, whats up. If you got any tips for me lemme know..

Korey


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome to the bright side.. im from NYC also but i got a pass to Mt creek. i dont know much about that board but any board is a good board to learn on in my opinion.. how tall are you and how much do you weigh? that can help with your choice of length


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

uhh im like 5'8 and 130 pds.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Korey said:


> I have always been a skier and then I realized that I need to come over the *dark* side.


fixed ha./


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Korey good luck with the boarding! you should have a ton of fun at camelback! I had a pass there last year and went about 30-35 times hah... kind of sucks on saturdays with the huge crowds but otherwise it's great. I might be there a few times but i got a pass to windham this year!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome! I'm a nyc rider also. Camel back is ok but by the end of the season you'll want to go bigger like VT


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Whats up Korey, Camel Back is a great Mt to learn on but as you progress you definitely will want to step it up to a bigger Mt, if its this season or next that has to do with how fast you learn. The charger is a good learner board, its flexy so it will be forgiving and I believe it has an extruded base so It will be a bit slower than other boards, (that can be good in the beginning but will leave you wanting more when you get better) also that size is good for you. Your good to go bro. Theres alot of tips on this forum for beginners you should find everything you need to know just by searching for it. now go burn those skis 

1000


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Korey, I am beginners from NYC as well and bought a pass for camelback for same reasons nyinfamous2k2 mentioned. I have heard from other folks that its great for beginners. How do u plan on getting there? I wish they had a bus service.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

you guys get your passes in the mail yet? or you just gonna pick up from lodge? i'm still waiting


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

hey,thanks for all the replies and sorry for delayed response.

im getting there by bus to maywood and then driving the rest of the way with a kid from another school in NJ.. I believe that they had bus services to mountain creek, but a couple people told me mountain creek is not the best of places to learn so I stayed away from it.

And pythagorous, im just going up there on my thanksgiving break and getting my pic taken and stuff for the pass.


----------

